# Best Wide Board for big feets



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

All mountain, big cat, not too many jumps...

6'5 275 size 13-14

need a wide board....

need some recommendations......

thx all


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

*K2 166cm Wide Slayblade*. 
Waist width is 26.8cm (Damn wide)
Stance width is 23 inches
Stiff board for big guys. I am the same height but 250lbs size 14. This is one great board for big blokes.

CM
Canberra


----------



## conwayeast (Nov 6, 2008)

^^ Board is awesome. I have also have a NS Legacy, I actually just got back from riding. I like the Slayblade so much more. Awesome felx, and bombs. You can't go wrong with that board.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I have a Nitro Volume 159W. I absolutely love it! The waist on it is 27cm with a 25" stance. I'm 6'3", 180lbs and wear a size 13. The board is stiff yet flexy enough that it still gets good pop. It's a directional with a "true" twin tip and has a slight setback. 15mm maybe? Anyway, I think it's a great board and it's definitely durable which is always a bonus. I know it comes in bigger sizes also. I think maybe a 163.


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats one wide board

Cm
Canberra


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

Cavman said:


> Thats one wide board


Yes it is. Ever since I got it, my boarding has improved tenfold. It's amazing what eliminating heel and toe drag can do.


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

I just borrowed a buddies K2 Nemesis for my last trip. I liked it. Slayblade that much wider/ better?
thx


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

The difference between them in width is insignificant. Both equally as wide. Both as stiff. I consider the K2 Nemesis the grandfather to the slayblade hehe. Like the nemesis, love the slayblade.\

SPECS FOR K2* Nemesis Snowboard *

# Ability Level
Advanced - Expert
# Core Material
Wood & Composite
# Dims: Tip
30.03cm (157), 30.5cm (161), 31.4cm (167)
# *Dims: Waist*
25.8cm (157), 26.0cm (161), *26.4cm (167)*
# Dims: Tail
30.21cm (157), 30.49cm (161), 31.0cm (167)
# Effective Edge
121.8cm (157), 124.4cm (161), 129.5cm (167)
# Rider Weight
150-220 lbs. (157), 160-230 lbs. (161), 180 lbs. and over (167)
# Sidecut Radius
8.2m (157), 8.3m (161), 8.5m (167)
# *Stance*
*21.0 in* (157, 161, 167)
# Width
Wide



SPECS FOR K2 *Slayblade Wide *Snowboard 2010
# Ability Level
Intermediate - Advanced
# Core Material
Honeycomb/Synthetic/Carbon
# Dims: Tip
31.06cm (159), 31.40cm (163), 31,74cm (166)
# *Dims: Waist*
26.40cm (159), 26.60cm (161), *26.80 (166)*
# Dims: Tail
31.06cm (159), 31.40cm (163), 31.74cm (166)
# Effective Edge
124.38cm (159), 126.92cm (161), 129.46cm (164)
# Rider Weight
140-230lbs (159), >160lbs (161), >160 (166)
# Rocker Type
Flat
# Sidecut Radius
8.00m (159), 8.10m (161), 8.20 (164)
# *Stance*
22.0in(159), 22.0in (163), *23.0 (166)*
# Width
Wide


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

Any thoughts on the Nitro Magnum 165 or 68 or the Lib Tech Skunk Ape?


----------



## Cavman (Mar 1, 2010)

I rode the Lib tech in Japan last month and I found it a little too flexible for me, but then again I like stiff boards. Not touched the Nitro


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

Cavman said:


> I rode the Lib tech in Japan last month and I found it a little too flexible for me, but then again I like stiff boards. Not touched the Nitro


too flexible i dont like...curious about anyones input on the Nitro.


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

I've got size 13 boots and a 166W K2 Slayblade. I'd go for that.


----------



## thetraveler (Feb 24, 2010)

Tater said:


> Any thoughts on the Nitro Magnum 165 or 68 or the Lib Tech Skunk Ape?


I ride the 165 Magnum - 27.4cm waist width, 20mm setback, 9.4m sidecut, stiff as a board (excuse the pun). This board is a backcountry monster for a monster of a guy.

On piste - nothing too cute - you will be doing very quick short carving turns (pretty much going in a straight line) because the board is made that way - you need too much energy and room to do anything else hence be comfortable with warp speeds and scaring the hell out of anyone else who finds themselves on the same slope as you on the day  

Off piste - bliss - find anything with 20cm of the right kind of snow on it and you will think you are in heaven - in my opinion this is what the board was made for. 

Park - ok - very decent pop in the tail but feels a little weird switch hitting the jumps because of the slight setback. I dont do rails so dont know if its any good for that. 

Overall Impression - Happy to have found my powder/big mountain board. However, my next ride will be a better all-rounder - shorter, softer and a deeper sidecut - maybe a 162 Burton Custom Wide. 


180 lbs
6 foot
13 US

Cheers


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

Any opinions on the Elan El Grande?





So, the 3 candidates are:
Nitro Magnum 168
Elan El Grande 167 
K2 SLayblade Wide 166


----------



## wolfbaden6 (Feb 16, 2010)

Tater said:


> Any opinions on the Elan El Grande?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could also look into the Ride Fleetwood 165.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Haven't ridden either, but the Nitro Magnum and K2 Slayblade wide are both amazing boards from everything I've read. I would def recommend the NS Heritage-XR 166 which has rocker camber, variogirp, super long effective edge, and a 26.9 waist.


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

bumping this old thread cuz my trip is coming uo in late Feb.
any new sticks I should consider?

also would like to find a last years addition to save some duckets or score a black friday or cyber monday steal.
many thanls


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

I ride NS Legacy-R 174 and i'm soo happy with it in powder. I can hit the jumps also, not so big, but i can do a 360 with 220 lbs in me =) US 13 foot. 
El Grande is good too, quite stiff and not-so-pricey. Elan got soo gor price to quality BTW.


----------



## Tater (Mar 10, 2010)

SO i think I am starting to think that I will get the NS Raptor X. 
it is offered in 165 and 169

6'5 still but lost some lb 'os now 249.

no park, small jumps, some out of bounds, mostly cruising and carving.
After all I've read about the Raptor, it sounds like a beast.

What should I go with?
Leaning towards the 165


----------



## TLN (Sep 7, 2010)

definately 169.
I've writtem my opinion here: clickme it's almost the same situation. Definately can't understand, why to go smaller size, when you're not goint to jump(and spin) and when your weight is out the recommended weight table.


----------



## Wharfrat (Jun 23, 2021)

For big feet you want the capita spring break slush slasher 4 different sizes to choose best all around board have had no problem with this board in any condition or terrain or park hard to explain how fun this board is i was staring to get board with twin and directional boards its just a more surf slash skate oriented board dont think ill ever go back to a standard snowboard hell riding this is board is like riding a boardshape from when snowboarding started but works way better than first fish snowboard shapes


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Wharfrat said:


> For big feet you want the capita spring break slush slasher 4 different sizes to choose best all around board have had no problem with this board in any condition or terrain or park hard to explain how fun this board is i was staring to get board with twin and directional boards its just a more surf slash skate oriented board dont think ill ever go back to a standard snowboard hell riding this is board is like riding a boardshape from when snowboarding started but works way better than first fish snowboard shapes


Here's few dots if you need: .................


----------

